# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Миша и Маша - Misha & Masha  BFFs!!

## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Misha and Masha are 2 Russian cuties which were found by a diligent and capable Photographer!
They apparently live in Kamchatka.
Just check these links to see how adorable they are: Игорь Шпиленок - Миша и Маша. 
(BTW -to ones who know Paul G. -take a look at the comments,there's one user called "haritnof"(?) ,his avatar looks very similar to Pauls avatar,it was funny ) 
And another link: Игорь Шпиленок - Медвежьи игрища. 
This is so undetectable,that wild animals be such kind and adorable!
Long life for these 2 adorable bears! 
For more Information and pictures/Source : Игорь Шпиленок  
Hope you enjoyed ~~ ßy : ℳıSS FØX¥ SWЄЄŤ CHЄℜℜY

----------

